# Peel Officer Attacked with Bat



## chris_log (16 Nov 2008)

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20081116/officer_attack_081116/20081116/?hub=TorontoNewHome

Kudos to the officer for being able to recover and subdue the guy. Being hit with a bat is no small thing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Nov 2008)

Kudos to the LEO. Unfortunately, given Bantario and Moronto's revolving door, hug a thug justice system, the POS has likely already made bail : Bet he's found 'mentally incompetent' and doesn't even stand trial.

At least the LEOs showed true professionalism and brought him in breathing.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2008)

_Police say the officer was struck from behind several times with a baseball bat as he was entering his cruiser. 

The officer, who's been on the job for two years, was able to subdue his attacker until fellow officers arrived to help make an arrest. _ 

I know it doesn't say how hard he was hit, but struck several times with a baseball bat from behind and still managed to subdue the attacker on his own?

Thats pretty impressive to me.  BZ to this LEO.


----------



## Thompson_JM (17 Nov 2008)

No kidding. BZ to the LEO from me as well..

Thats really impressive that he was able to take him down.


----------



## fire_guy686 (17 Nov 2008)

That is definitely an impressive story. I don't know too many people who would be getting up after being smacked with a bat a few times. Job well done.


----------



## FastEddy (18 Nov 2008)

MAMS_933 said:
			
		

> That is definitely an impressive story. I don't know too many people who would be getting up after being smacked with a bat a few times. Job well done.




Thank God or something that was watching over that Officer. Also a Job well done.

Cheers.


----------

